# Yukon Jack



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Man, this stuff puts hair on your chest. Just about through a half pint and it dawned on me. What is this stuff? Too sweet for whiskey. Is it it's own category?

I dunno why but this has turned into like my "go to" if I feel like really getting my drink on. Tastes great with coke, or if you want to be really deadly with it, mix it with lime juice and just have yourself one gigantic snakebite.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

_Yukon Jack is a taste born of hoary nights, when lonely men struggled to keep their fires lit and cabins warm."_ 

I like it with club soda. Knocks the sweetness down a notch.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Wild Turkey makes a bourbon-based honey liqueur. I love to mix it in warm tea during the winter...or chill it and take shots, but I'm getting too old for that. 

http://www.wildturkeybourbon.com/flock/us.asp

It's on the bottom row, but that's the old bottle. It's now up to 71 proof from the original 60 and it has a more modern bottle.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ugh!!!

I havn't tasted Yukon Jack since 1986 (shudder)

I remember this cat back in high school, that used to walk up & down the local drag with a bottle of Yukon Jack in his back pocket, selling loose joints along the way. I think he left with the carnival a couple of years later.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I think its a blend of whiskey and honey. It's kind of the same idea as Southern Comfort. I'm not a fan though, I hate sweet booze.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I haven't had this stuff in a while. However, I used to think it was pretty good.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Yukon Jack is the Canadian Version of Drambuie

It is a sweet liqueur version with a whiskey base. I freaking love Drambuie. Off the top of my head here are some others.

Drambuie = Scotch
Irish Mist = Irish Whiskey
Yukon Jack = Canadian whiskey
Jeremiah Weed = Bourbon (US Air Force Fighter Pilot official drink - the pusses can't tolerate str8 bourbon)

Some might say Southern Comfort is also a liqueur of this type as well.

I think there are a few others, but Drambuie is far and away the best of the bunch. My other favorite Licquer is B&B (Benedictine and Brandy) - FWIW

BillyBarue


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

billybarue said:


> I freaking love Drambuie. BillyBarue


Ya...it is good stuff.:tu


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

billybarue said:


> I think there are a few others, but Drambuie is far and away the best of the bunch.


:tpd:mmm.... Rusty Nails....mmm :dr


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

My mother used to drink that when i was a teenager, bought a pint once with my friend and will NEVER EVER EVER touch that devil juice again!!:tg


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> :tpd:mmm.... Rusty Nails....mmm :dr


Ahh, how did I miss this post. Some call it an "old ladies drink" but I love one every once in a while. I used Rusty Nails to get used to the taste of scotch (that so-called acquired taste) when I was starting out so many years ago. Just gradually cut back on the Drambuie until I was just left with scotch!!

Cheers,

Billy (old lady) Barue


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

Yukon Jack is great mixed with some Captain Morgan and Sprite.


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

just to let you in on an old nothwoods secret theres only 2 ways to drink yukon jack strait or in a glass of water. 

stinkie:al


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

My old CSM could recite the back of the bottle from heart, and did it regularly...


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

We used to drink Snakebites on the way to the bar as a primer. The open glovebox lid served as a bar of sorts. It got quite sticky after a few shots.

:al:al


----------

